# Removing scratches



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

I've just tried removing some scratches with ScratchX but it doesn't seem to do an awful lot. Maybe I am using it wrong or it isn't suitable for deeper scratches.

Anyone got any top tips?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

If the scratch is deep then the only thing a product will do is _improve_ it.

If you want a proper permanent fix then a respray is your only option.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you got any pics?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

As a general rule of thumb, anything that can be felt with a finger nail cannot be safely removed. Much can be done to minimise their effects though.

I've come accross a few people who reckon this stuff gives good results - seems to have a cutting and filling action, so not sure just how permanent the repair will be...worth a shot at the price compared to getting it repaired in a paint shop.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5&_trkparms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=4&ps=42

Megs ScratchX is not a quick product to use - it'll need a fair bit of effort to get results.
Try it with a pad made from terry towel, folded tightly and dampened with water.
Apply a generous dollop and work back and forth with firm pressure in straight lines - in all directions.
Should improve the appearance of the scratch, which if deep, is all you can reasonably expect!

Dave


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for the replies.

I'll try the Quixx I think. Thanks Dave. It's for my older car which I'm using as a test bed for paintwork improvement. She's taken a fair few years of abuse.

If I can make her look as good as new I might just park the TT in a public car park.


----------

